# Hardtail 29er under $800?



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking to get my first bike and looking for some suggestions. I'd like to stay under $800 and will be just riding with my kids and hitting the occasional trail. I'm 6'3 240lbs. 
I've been looking on craigslist, FB, and pinkbike and haven't really found anything in the Sacramento,CA area that fits my budget. The bike I have my eye on is the Vitus Nucleus 29 VR:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-nucleus-29-vr-mountain-bike-2019/rp-prod173151
Any other suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Penny under budget:

https://www.jensonusa.com/Orbea-MX-29-Max-18


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

You can do what JCD and I did. We went 50/50 on a bike and ride it together. It's actually a tandem mountain bike. If you have a spouse, she can ride along with you!


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

While the parts on the Orbea are way better than the Vitus for the slight price difference, the Orbea XL, in reality is only really about the size of most brands Mediums, the Vitus XL is a true XL and will fit you much better and is a better starting point. If you then get more into trail riding, it's pretty upgrade worthy, to a point, but by then you should know what you like and don't.
Also the geometry on the Vitus is more trail oriented than the Orbea.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

lunchbox916 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm looking to get my first bike and looking for some suggestions. I'd like to stay under $800 and will be just riding with my kids and hitting the occasional trail. I'm 6'3 240lbs.
> I've been looking on craigslist, FB, and pinkbike and haven't really found anything in the Sacramento,CA area that fits my budget. The bike I have my eye on is the Vitus Nucleus 29 VR:
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-nucleus-29-vr-mountain-bike-2019/rp-prod173151
> ...


Merry Christmas  
AFAIK - Bikesdirect.com still has some solid deals. 
That Chain reaction bike has pretty low level Shimano Altus 9 speed? Suntour 100mm fork?
It's $600 and shipping to USA adds another $64. So realistically we'll call it $665 bike.
For $799 I found this bike- Rockshox Lockout fork, Thruaxles, Maxis Ikon Tubeless ready tires, Full SRAM NX 1X11:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...ikes/fantom29pro-nx11-29er-mountain-bikes.htm


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

Have you checked any b&m shops for clearance priced year end deals? Don't forget to ask even if you don't see it in the shop. The owner might just make a deal to clear one off the inventory . 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That bike has the same old school geo as the Orbea, 70 degree head angle, 72 degree seat tube angle with only a 24.5" Effective Top Tube, no listing of Reach, but with that STA and ETT, I'd guess it isn't over 430mm reach, i.e. too small for a person the OPs size.



oldassracer said:


> Merry Christmas
> AFAIK - Bikesdirect.com still has some solid deals.
> That Chain reaction bike has pretty low level Shimano Altus 9 speed? Suntour 100mm fork?
> It's $600 and shipping to USA adds another $64. So realistically we'll call it $665 bike.
> ...


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Specialized Rockhopper Comp or Trek Marlin 7.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I’m going to check another LBS and see if they have something on clearance around my budget. If not, I’ll probably go with the nucleus. Anything else around that price range I should be looking at?


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

I browsed Pinkbike.com and came across a couple of solid used hardtails.. 2018 Salsa Timberjack and a 2016 Specialized Fuse. Both XL, both $800. They're both in New Jersey so would be shipped to you. As long as the seller seems decent, I'd have no problem buying sight unseen. All bikes in your budget will be very comparable. Just talk with the seller and make sure you're comfortable.. Good luck.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I honestly don't think you'll find a better deal than on that Vitus, not on a bike with modern geo that will fit you - that's why those others are cheaper - _older frame design, were the XL is about the same size as most modern Mediums._ FYI, Suntour has an upgrade program where you can trade in a lower end fork and get credit towards the purchase of oneo f their higher end, air forks, well worth looking into.



lunchbox916 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm going to check another LBS and see if they have something on clearance around my budget. If not, I'll probably go with the nucleus. Anything else around that price range I should be looking at?


----------



## Nkopp83KY (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ve got a new 2018 Giant Talon 2 it is 27.5” though... I can do for $550 plus shipping.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a buddy who was looking for a bike in a slightly lower price bracket, but very similar use case scenario.

He ended up grabbing a used bike locally, but up until then, one of the front runners for value was the 27.5 version of that same Vitus. We also looked at Diamondback options (Hook, Line, Sync'r, Mason 1, etc), as well as stuff like the REI house brands.

Like others, I don't think you'll find anything that is a much better deal than that, especially not something with more modern reach/stack/HTA/STA measurements. There is the off chance that you may find local deals on old inventory that could come close, or used stuff, but it sounds like you've looked at both of those options, and haven't found anything.

So I think if you're wanting validation on if you're looking at something that is a good value, then I think you've gotten it. My buddy and I did a few weeks of research/looking, and came to the same conclusion, even if he didn't end up buying it.

Good luck with whatever you do .


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks! That’s exactly what I was looking for, I just wanted some validation. Between you and Lynx I’ve pretty much made my decision. However I did find acouple used bikes over the last week. I’m just trying to figure out if it’s worth spending more for my current purpose of getting the bike. I found these:
2018 Trek x-caliber 8 $800
2017 Trek Stache 5 $1000

Are these bikes worth spending the extra money? Or is the Vitus more suitable for starting out and eventually upgrading the components?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If the Stache is in good condition, then I'd grab that over the Vitus. The build is all Deore, good fork, it is a PLUS bike and plus definitely is nice on a HT and, well, to be frankly honest, I've never read a bad review or comments about the Stache since it went plus. Go check out the Trek and 29+/27.5? forum and look for stuff on the Stache, think you'll be an owner by next week if you do  They went for about $1500 new I think, so you might try talking the seller down a bit :skep:


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Haha I had a feeling you were going to say that. I'm torn because the Vitus seems like a great price point and good bike to start on. But on the other hand, the Stache 5 seems like a great bike for the price. He's added a 125mm rockshock dropper post and the 29+ tires are appealing. I'd have to have it shipped though and wouldn't be able to check the bike out in person. The 2018 trek x-caliber 8 is only a few hour drive, is that bike worth the extra $200 over the Vitus?


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

It kind of depends on what kind of trail riding you think you'll actually do, and also how much just riding around with the kids will do.

The vitus is cheaper, and has geometry more like what I think most would want for trail riding. Its head tube is at a more relaxed angle, so it will be more stable at speed, and when you're going down steep trails. The steeper seat tube it has means it will be easier to ride up long steep trails, as your weight will be more forward, and you'll feel less like you're going to loop out. May not be the best "ride around the neighborhood" bike though. Just depends on your priorities.

The X-Caliber is an XC bike. Its got a steeper head angle, and a slacker seat tube angle. Compared to the Vitus, it should probably have faster steering. These are typically better for slower speeds, like when you're climbing, but may also be nice for when you're cruising around the neighborhood/driveway with the kids.

The Stache is a 29+ bike, that comes with 3in wide tires from the factory. Its more of a trail bike than the X-Caliber, but still has a steeper HTA than the vitus. The big wide tires will smooth out the trail a lot. Because they are so wide, you'll run them at lower pressure, because they hold so much more air, and so they will conform to the ground much better, making it roll over things much easier. They will also have much more traction, which can be great.

The downside is that they are heavier, so they take more energy to get up to speed again. So it may not be the best choice if the trails nearby are really tight. The traction of the big tires may also make it tiring on the pavement riding around with the kids.

Anyway, I'm not sure which would be "best" for you, as they're all a bit different.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the insight, a lot to take in and think about. After lookin some more I did find a 2018 Vitus Sentier VR+ on sale for only $750. I'm not too familiar with the 27.5+ tires, is this bike maybe a good middle ground from what I've been looking at?

I've pretty much narrowed it down to the Vitus Nucleus and the Stache, but I'm not sure about buying a used bike unseen and spending $200 over budget. How would the 27.5+ tire compare to the 29 for someone that is my height and weight? Would I even be able tell that much of a difference? The Sentier, only $150 more than the Nuclues, seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Love the Stache, geo is spot on for trail riding of all types, but definitely get where you're at of purchasing sight unseen vs new. If it were me, with the new option of the Vitus VR+ 2018 with 11spd NX, I'd go that route, but better act fast, only 2 left in stock.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

LyNx said:


> Love the Stache, geo is spot on for trail riding of all types, but definitely get where you're at of purchasing sight unseen vs new. *If it were me, with the new option of the Vitus VR+ 2018 with 11spd NX, I'd go that route, but better act fast, only 2 left in stock.*


At that price, I'd be all over the Sentier, personally.

For what its worth, before investigating hardtails for my buddy, I was looking for months for one for myself (at a higher price point than he was). The Sentier VR+, Nukeproof scout, and Whyte 901 were my finalists that I was choosing between, and the ones that I think have the best value out of any out there (personally). With the older model being that cheap, its way, way better of a deal as well. As you say, you're getting a lot more bike for $150 more than the Nucleus.

27.5+ tires are almost the same diameter as "normal" 29'er tires. The difference is that they're wider, and because of the increased volume, can be run at lower pressure, making the ride cushier, with the additional traction. So I wouldn't be worried about 27.5+ being a bad decision for you, particularly because while you're on the larger end of riders... you're not "that" tall.

Good luck with the decision .


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well, ocnlogan and lynx, you guys convinced me. I wanted to wait a little longer to make my decision, but there was only one Sentier left since we started talking about it, so I pulled the trigger! Thanks for the input guys, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Well, ocnlogan and lynx, you guys convinced me. I wanted to wait a little longer to make my decision, but there was only one Sentier left since we started talking about it, so I pulled the trigger! Thanks for the input guys, I truly appreciate it.


Congrats! Make sure you share a photo with us after it arrives. We love unboxing photos!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Congrats! Make sure you share a photo with us after it arrives. We love riding! photos!


Fify


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Going on a ride tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

lunchbox916 said:


> Going on a ride tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


Nice! Congrats looks sharp!


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Going on a ride tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


Sharp bike! Wish I could mail order a bike but I'm too indecisive to decide .

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

I felt the same way, but after making this post I felt better about my decision. I’m new to MTBing and haven’t been on anything 2 wheels, without a motor, in like 10years. I tried going the LBS route, but I just felt like they were trying to sell me crap or old inventory that wasn’t the correct size.

I am 100% satisfied with my purchase. Although I don’t have much to compare to, I had a great first ride, 11 miles through some pretty easy stuff, but it was awesome.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> I felt the same way, but after making this post I felt better about my decision. I'm new to MTBing and haven't been on anything 2 wheels, without a motor, in like 10years. I tried going the LBS route, but I just felt like they were trying to sell me crap or old inventory that wasn't the correct size.
> 
> I am 100% satisfied with my purchase. Although I don't have much to compare to, I had a great first ride, 11 miles through some pretty easy stuff, but it was awesome.


Nice work! Not many beginners can pump out 11 miles. My best was 3 miles during my first few trips! Now I can crank out 15+ and possibly more beyond that.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks man! I was sore for acouple days, but not too bad. My taint on the other hand... lol, hurt like a mofo! It’ll probably take awhile to get use to that, but I went ahead and upgraded my saddle since there’s a LBS going out of business. I bought a WTB pure and it seems to be a little better, time will tell.

I got everything to convert over to tubeless on the way, installed a dropper post, and have a remote for the lockout on the way. What would you guys recommend as “must haves” on you when you go on a ride? Like multi tool, pump, etc?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds like you're not regretting your purchase  Yeah, sore ass for the first few weeks as you build mileage and time in the saddle is normal, but that saddle should help a lot, it's the one I use on all my personal bikes and anyone who's ridden it agrees, super comfy. Need more pics of the bike and you on the trails, let us see what your neck of the woods looks like.



lunchbox916 said:


> Thanks man! I was sore for acouple days, but not too bad. My taint on the other hand... lol, hurt like a mofo! It'll probably take awhile to get use to that, but I went ahead and upgraded my saddle since there's a LBS going out of business. *I bought a WTB pure *and it seems to be a little better, time will tell.
> 
> I got everything to convert over to tubeless on the way, installed a dropper post, and have a remote for the lockout on the way. What would you guys recommend as "must haves" on you when you go on a ride? Like multi tool, pump, etc?


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well I'm glad to hear that I chose well on the saddle. I had no idea what I was looking at and just made an impulse decision, plus it seemed to have good reviews online.

I'm in the Sacramento, CA area and it's raining all week. Hopefully next Friday I'll go on a ride again and I'll be sure to take some pictures. I'm fortunate to have an 11 mile loop around a lake that's a 5 minute ride from my house! I would consider it a beginner trail without too much technical stuff, so I think it will be a great place to start. 

I tried to jump some logs, but wasn't successful. I'm comfortable on 2 wheels, but the MTB world is new to me and its been for ever since I rode a bike. Still trying to figure out what gear to be in when climbing rocky areas, but I guess that comes with time. I had to hop off the bike a couple times on the climbs lol. Also, I'm going to build one of those manual things out of wood, so I can practice when its raining. I'm really excited to get out there and ride. Probably in the summer I'll go hit some more technical stuff up in Tahoe and the Auburn, CA area. It seems like there's a lot of nice trails close to me here in Northern California.

I also picked up a Mac Ride for my 2 year old and she absolutely loves it. I haven't been on a ride with her yet, but just put her on the bike around my back yard so she can get use to it. Ill probably take her on a ride on it in a few weeks around the neighborhood.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Here’s a pic of the Mac ride


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! Matching and all!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Get yourself a road biker bib or chamois from Amazon/bike shop/JCD's drawer. They help a ton for very long rides. I do a lot of road cycling so I have a ton of bibs to wear. I also have a Fox Racing bib that comes with an access hole for bathroom breaks


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Battery said:


> *Get yourself a* road biker bib or *chamois *from Amazon/bike shop/JCD's drawer. They help a ton for very long rides. I do a lot of road cycling so I have a ton of bibs to wear. I also have a Fox Racing bib that comes with an access hole for bathroom breaks


Agreed.

Even if I'm aclimated to my saddle (built up my "tolerance" so to speak), I still dont like to ride over ~10-15 miles without a chamois. I just use a pearl izumi liner I snagged on amazon (~$30 iirc), and wear it under my normal riding shorts/gym shorts/etc. That way I don't look like part of the spandex brigade, but can still sit down/walk the next day .

At this point I wear them on every dedicated ride. I'd highly suggest it.

Glad you're enjoying the new bike .


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

ocnLogan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Even if I'm aclimated to my saddle (built up my "tolerance" so to speak), I still dont like to ride over ~10-15 miles without a chamois. I just use a pearl izumi liner I snagged on amazon (~$30 iirc), and wear it under my normal riding shorts/gym shorts/etc. That way I don't look like part of the spandex brigade, but can still sit down/walk the next day .
> 
> ...


I will actually wear my road bike bibs under my mountain biking shorts, that way I don't look like a roadie


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh ok, that makes since. So something like this?
sponeed Padded Cycling Shorts Men Bicycle Underwear Half Pants Bike Bottoms US Large Grey https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079FM844N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EA4pCbZTS895G


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah, something like that.

https://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-...shorts+pearl+izumi&th=1&psc=1#customerReviews

These are the ones I use. But, they were much cheaper when I bought them. My recent mtb shorts came with a liner as well, but they are decididly less comfortable than the ones I've been using for years. So, apparently they aren't all the same quality/etc.

So, I can't comment on the comfort of the ones that you linked to, but can say of the two I own, these are much more comfortable.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Oh ok, that makes since. So something like this?
> sponeed Padded Cycling Shorts Men Bicycle Underwear Half Pants Bike Bottoms US Large Grey https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079FM844N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EA4pCbZTS895G


Yep pretty much! Also check REI and other local bike shops to see what they have on sale. Don't forget some anti-chafing cream too. If you are riding very long distance, you will be glad you applied some of it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

lunchbox916 said:


> Oh ok, that makes since. So something like this?
> sponeed Padded Cycling Shorts Men Bicycle Underwear Half Pants Bike Bottoms US Large Grey https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079FM844N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EA4pCbZTS895G


Sorry, I wouldn't recommend that brand. I bought a pair of tights w/chamois for colder days, and the chamois is HUGE! Feels like you are wearing a diaper.

I only wear them if I absolutely have to. When it comes to chamois spend the $50.00 on the PI brand, they last for ever. I have a 4 year old pair that I still use.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Battery said:


> Get yourself a road biker bib or chamois from Amazon/bike shop/JCD's drawer.





jcd46 said:


> Sorry, I wouldn't recommend that brand. I bought a pair of tights w/chamois for colder days, and the chamois is HUGE! Feels like you are wearing a diaper.
> 
> I only wear them if I absolutely have to. When it comes to chamois spend the $50.00 on the PI brand, they last for ever. I have a 4 year old pair that I still use.


Like I said, check JCD's drawers


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry, I wouldn't recommend that brand. I bought a pair of tights w/chamois for colder days, and the chamois is HUGE! Feels like you are wearing a diaper.
> 
> I only wear them if I absolutely have to. When it comes to chamois spend the $50.00 on the *PI *brand, they last for ever. I have a 4 year old pair that I still use.


I'm assuming PI == Pearl Izumi?

I can attest to the longevity though. I've been using my pair for about 3 years, and haven't had any issues. No stiches loose, etc.

The new pair I have feels like how you're describing that "other brand". The ones that came with my mtb shorts feel like cardboard in comparison to the Pearl Izumi pair.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Battery said:


> I will actually wear my road bike bibs under my mountain biking shorts, that way I don't look like a roadie


It's actually a good idea to protect them while riding on the woods/trails. I do the same for that reason.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> I'm assuming PI == Pearl Izumi?
> 
> I can attest to the longevity though. I've been using my pair for about 3 years, and haven't had any issues. No stiches loose, etc.
> 
> The new pair I have feels like how you're describing that "other brand". The ones that came with my mtb shorts feel like cardboard in comparison to the Pearl Izumi pair.


Yes I'm. Way worth the extra$$.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

ocnLogan said:


> I'm assuming PI == Pearl Izumi?
> 
> I can attest to the longevity though. I've been using my pair for about 3 years, and haven't had any issues. No stiches loose, etc.
> 
> The new pair I have feels like how you're describing that "other brand". The ones that came with my mtb shorts feel like cardboard in comparison to the Pearl Izumi pair.


Yep. Pearl Izumi shorts are great.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, don't go for Nashbar shorts either, they don't suck as much as the Amazon ones but still, cheap shorts suck! Jerseys not so much.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

Whenever I've had mountain bike shorts that included a liner I have always cut the liner out of the shorts and used road bike chamois underneath instead. I have never come across any shorts with included liners that were ever any good. 

Another vote for Pearl Izumi, however the biggest pain in shopping for Chammy's online is that their listed size never seems to close to their actual size, every single brand I've come across either runs large or small on thier sizing so you i've always had to hope for the best in sizing and have had to return a pair for a different size multiple times.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Naolin said:


> Another vote for Pearl Izumi, however the biggest pain in shopping for Chammy's online is that their listed size never seems to close to their actual size, every single brand I've come across either runs large or small on thier sizing so you i've always had to hope for the best in sizing and have had to return a pair for a different size multiple times.


That's the thing, PI fits perfect (for me) the cheap ones are either too loose or the chamois sucks, or too long in the stomach area etc. I've never tried any Pactimo or stuff like that, but I'm sure they are good quality. I buy MTB shorts w/out lining and they go comfortably over my Pearl Izumis.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I went ahead and ordered a pair of the Pearl Izumi's.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I went ahead and ordered a pair of the Pearl Izumi's.


Nice! Also watch out for deals on bike bibs like I mentioned. They do help a lot! Whether it's a road bike or mountain bike bib, wear your mountain bike gear over it! My Fox Racing bib is very comfortable and I can go miles on it in comfort.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Will do man. I have to throttle back the purchases a bit, the wife is asking why I have packages showing up like every day haha. I did purchase a tubeless kit to install, a remote upgrade kit for the fork lockout, gloves, helmet, knee pads, saddle, dropper post and some other little stuff for maintenance. I think I'm good for now lol, but I got bit by the bug pretty good on my first ride and I'm hooked.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Will do man. I have to throttle back the purchases a bit, the wife is asking why I have packages showing up like every day haha. I did purchase a tubeless kit to install, a remote upgrade kit for the fork lockout, gloves, helmet, knee pads, saddle, dropper post and some other little stuff for maintenance. I think I'm good for now lol, but I got bit by the bug pretty good on my first ride and I'm hooked.


The tubeless tape is a pain to install and get it correct. I recommend watching some guides to do it right. I simplified it by using Gorilla tape on all of my wheels. It works perfectly and I have zero leaks. Also, are your rims tubeless compatible?

Usually when I get my new bike, I strip it apart and check everything. My Sentinel arrived with zero grease on the free hub and the tubeless tape was not installed correctly. I had to rip the tape off (it leaked on me) and gorilla taped it. I also had an issue with my Race Face Aeffect dropper post and had to pump air into the cartridge and rub SRAM butter all over the dust seal. This was all before I rode my bike. I also swapped out my tires too. I'm very busy with my new/used bikes before they even leave my garage.

About 2 months later, no stock parts were remaining on my bike


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds like you've got this going very well and ordered everything you should need to have an enjoyable time on the bike. To the tubeless, don't mind those who don't know what they're doing, it's not that hard to install proper tubeless tape, just make sure and keep good tension on it and press it down slowly and evenly, then install a tube in the wheel at least overnight and inflate to max PSI to help seat the tape securely. 
FYI, those rims are tubeless ready, so all you really needed was the right width tape, valves and sealant - _the correct width for those is 34mm wide so the tape goes all the way to the sidewall_. Stay away from Gorilla tape, it leaves a horrible residue that's a PITA to clean up when you need to change the tape, a real PITA and you will need to change it because, unless you buy a 2" roll and cut it down, the 1" width is just too narrow and sealant will get under it.

[EDITED] Missed the supplies rec part - for me, always water, snacks, a bike multi tool with chain breaker, spare quick link, spare chain links, tube, pump, patch kit, multi tool like leatherman, tyre boot, spare valve core, emergency $$, cell phone. Med kit if I'm going on longer rides with possibilities.



lunchbox916 said:


> Will do man. I have to throttle back the purchases a bit, the wife is asking why I have packages showing up like every day haha. I did purchase a tubeless kit to install, a remote upgrade kit for the fork lockout, gloves, helmet, knee pads, saddle, dropper post and some other little stuff for maintenance. I think I'm good for now lol, but I got bit by the bug pretty good on my first ride and I'm hooked.


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> Thanks man! I was sore for acouple days, but not too bad. My taint on the other hand... lol, hurt like a mofo! It'll probably take awhile to get use to that, but I went ahead and upgraded my saddle since there's a LBS going out of business. I bought a WTB pure and it seems to be a little better, time will tell.
> 
> I got everything to convert over to tubeless on the way, installed a dropper post, and have a remote for the lockout on the way. What would you guys recommend as "must haves" on you when you go on a ride? Like multi tool, pump, etc?


A tube even if you're tubeless . A multi tool tire repair kit and a pump. I don't like walking so I bring a spare tube and tools. 
And of course water and snack. 
I've learned after my first season I was bringing way to much water and stuff. Now I know how much water I need for the ride I'm doing. You'll see for yourself as you ride more . 
Oh I bough a nice water bottle cage from giant that has the tool built in. That was a favorite purchase of mine. 
Hopefully by spring I'll have my new ride 
2019 giant fathom 1 .

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

lunchbox916 said:


> LBS going out of business.


I'm in the 916,,which one?


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks man! I'm glad you said something, I bought 24mm instead of 34mm!

Also, thanks for the list. I overlooked the chain breaker, spare quick link, and spare chain links. 


LyNx said:


> Sounds like you've got this going very well and ordered everything you should need to have an enjoyable time on the bike. To the tubeless, don't mind those who don't know what they're doing, it's not that hard to install proper tubeless tape, just make sure and keep good tension on it and press it down slowly and evenly, then install a tube in the wheel at least overnight and inflate to max PSI to help seat the tape securely.
> FYI, those rims are tubeless ready, so all you really needed was the right width tape, valves and sealant - _the correct width for those is 34mm wide so the tape goes all the way to the sidewall_. Stay away from Gorilla tape, it leaves a horrible residue that's a PITA to clean up when you need to change the tape, a real PITA and you will need to change it because, unless you buy a 2" roll and cut it down, the 1" width is just too narrow and sealant will get under it.
> 
> [EDITED] Missed the supplies rec part - for me, always water, snacks, a bike multi tool with chain breaker, spare quick link, spare chain links, tube, pump, patch kit, multi tool like leatherman, tyre boot, spare valve core, emergency $$, cell phone. Med kit if I'm going on longer rides with possibilities.


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

White7 said:


> I'm in the 916,,which one?


Performance Bicycles, their going out of business.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

lunchbox916 said:


> Performance Bicycles, their going out of business.


oh dang,,I'll have to stop by and see what kind of deals they have


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yea, I believe everything is 30% off and they are still getting inventory in.


White7 said:


> oh dang,,I'll have to stop by and see what kind of deals they have


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well I forgot to take some pics of the trails that are 5min from me, but I remembered at the end. It’s been raining all week here and suppose to rain again this weekend, so just went on a little 5mile loop after work. I was able to climb some hills I wasn’t able to on my first ride! 

The new saddle and shorts were a god send. I could definitely tell a huge difference.

Thanks again for all the input guys.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool! I've got those same knee pads. Comfy!


----------



## lunchbox916 (Dec 21, 2018)

They are! I had to return my first pair and size down, now they fit perfect. After watching a guy eat **** down a hill my first ride, I figured that would be me eventually lol.


jcd46 said:


> Cool! I've got those same knee pads. Comfy!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

lunchbox916 said:


> The new saddle and shorts were a god send. I could definitely tell a huge difference.


It's always a great idea to raid JCD's drawers for a chamois! 

I also have those knee pads too! They are great for most trail rides that I do.

If you want to track your mileage, I recommend downloading Strava to your phone. It's free to use and it's a simple mileage tracker. Just don't get caught up in trying to break trail records and setting KOMS. I like using Strava to track my progression, yearly mileage, elevation, and to beat my own personal records. To me, it's something special to look at my end of year statistics to see how well I did.

This year, I plan to climb over 200k feet and hit 2,000 miles.


----------

